# buddy tape



## alices (Jun 19, 2013)

can I code 29550 or can I code 28510, my Doctor says he buddy taped 2 toes for a fracture of the #2 proximal phalanges, and is it documented anywhere so I can show if asked why I picked it up?..thank you, alice


----------



## jimbo1231 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Not on Physician Side*

Alice,

On the Doc side the immobolization is included in the fracture care. But ED facility might vary on this, so facility coders can chime in if they like.
You might be able to code an E&M with a 57 if the documentation supports it in addtion to the Fracture Care.

Jim


----------



## alices (Jun 20, 2013)

*re-buddy tape*

Thank you Jim for the help it is really appreciated..alice


----------

